# Looking for a lease 200-500 acres in Middle Ga



## Buck_ruttin (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm looking for a lease in the Twiggs/Wilkinson Co area from 200-500 acres. Thanks


----------



## Buck_ruttin (Nov 10, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Buck_ruttin (Dec 1, 2013)

*land*

Ttt


----------



## Buck_ruttin (Dec 15, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Gator Done (Dec 17, 2013)

Start on google and track down real estate sales offices in the areas you would like to hunt. I would have an insurance policy in hand that would cover the landowner in case you get hurt on their property (fairly inexpensive). Also, drive down to the areas you would like to hunt and leave your information at a local hardware or feed store. They know the landowners in the area and may pass along your information. It takes a little hustle but you can find something with some digging.


----------



## Buck_ruttin (Jan 1, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Buck_ruttin (Jan 20, 2014)

Ttt


----------

